# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms > سوال: بهترین کتاب asp.net موجود در بازار ایران چیست؟؟

## r_khan

بهترین کتاب asp.net موجود در بازار ایران چیست؟؟

----------


## emad_ban

فکر کنم کتابی که ترجمه فاطمه هاشمیان است خوب باشه

----------


## lionking_1360

کتاب آموزش ASP.NET 3.5 ترجمه مهندس مهدی قرمزکن از انتشارات ناقوس

----------


## pc1990

> بهترین کتاب ASP.NET موجود در بازار ایران چیست؟؟


به نظر من کتاب آقای بابک احترامی که نویسنده اون استفان والتر

----------


## r_khan

> کتاب آموزش ASP.NET 3.5 ترجمه مهندس مهدی قرمزکن از انتشارات ناقوس


انتشارات ناقوس کتابای خوبی داره نمی دونم این کتابش خوبه یا نه ؟!
میخوام نمایشگاه کتب تهران برم نمیدونم چه کتابی خوبه بگیرم در مورد asp.net ؟
از اساتید خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید؟؟

----------


## r_khan

> انتشارات ناقوس کتابای خوبی داره نمی دونم این کتابش خوبه یا نه ؟!
> میخوام نمایشگاه کتب تهران برم نمیدونم چه کتابی خوبه بگیرم در مورد ASP.NET ؟
> از اساتید خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید؟؟


کسی نمی دونه چه کتابی خوبه؟؟ :متعجب:  :متعجب:

----------


## lionking_1360

برای شروع ASP.NET 3.5 همون کتاب آموزش ASP.NET 3.5 ترجمه مهدی قرمزکن بهترین کتاب هست

----------


## alireza_s_84

سلام:
به نظر من بهترین و جامعترین کتاب آموزش ASP.net در سطح دنیا که خیلی قشنگ و طبق طبقه بندی خوب و مرتب و گام به گام از کوچکترین مسائل تا بزرگترین مسائل رو توضیح داده کتاب ASP.NET.3.5.Unleashed که توسط آقای Stephen Walther (استفان والتر) که اولین چاپ اون در December 2007 توسط انتشارات Sams منتشر شده است.
من خودم با این کتاب البته  ASP.NET.2.0.Unleashed به زبان فارسی ترجمه آقایان حسن محمدی و حسین محمدی که توسط انتشارات نورپردازان منتشر شده و قیمت 2 سال پیشش 15000 تومان بود شروع کردم.
نسخه فارسی اون رو من با نسخه انگلیسی مقایسه کردم و 5 فصلش رو ترجمه نکرده اند که جز مهمترین فصل های کتاب هستند.
مثالهای نسخه ASP.NET.2.0.Unleashed با زبان VB و کتاب ASP.NET.3.5.0.Unleashed به زبان #C میباشند.
حجم PDF انگلیسی این کتاب 25.6 مگابایت و زبانی بسیار روشن داره که حتی مبتدی ترین افراد میتونن براحتی اونو ترجمه کنن.
سرفصل های کتاب فارسی ASP.NET.2.0.Unleashed:
فصل اول: مروری بر چارچوب ASP.NET
فصل دوم: استفاده از کنترلهای استاندارد
فصل سوم: استفاده از کنترلهای اعتبارسنجی
فصل چهارم: استفاده از کنترلهای سرگرم کننده
فصل پنجم: طراحی صفحات وب با صفحات ارشد یا اصلی
فصل ششم: طراحی صفحات وب با تم ها
فصل هفتم: ایجاد کنترل های سفارشی با کنترلهای کاربر
فصل نهم: مرور اجمالی بر دسترسی به داده ها
فصل دهم: استفاده از کنترل SqlDataSource
فصل یازدهم:استفاده از کنترلهای لیست
فصل دوازدهم: استفاده از کنترل GridView 
فصل سیزدهم: استفاده از کنترلهای Repeater و DataList
فصل چهاردهم: ساخت کامپوننت ها
فصل پانزدهم: استفاده از کنترل ObjectDataSource
فصل شانزدهم: ساخت کامپوننت های دسترسی به داده
فصل هفدهم: استفاده از کنترلهای مسیر یابی
فصل هجده هم: استفاده از نقشه سایت
کل صفحات کتاب ترجمه شده ی فارسی: 1018 صفحه
__________________________________________________  _
سرفصل های کتاب انگلیسی ASP.NET.3.5.0.Unleashed:
Building ASP.NET Pages
Overview of the ASP.NET Framework
Part II Designing ASP.NET Websites
Part III Performing Data Access
Part IV Building Components
Part V Site Navigation
Part VI Security
Part VII Building ASP.NET Applications
Part VIII Custom Control Building
Part IX ASP.NET AJAX
تعداد صفحات 1982 صفحه

----------


## lionking_1360

کتاب ASP.NET.3.5.0.Unleashed برای .NET 2.0 می باشد. خیلی از قابلیتهای ASP.NET 3.5 توی این کتاب توضیح داده نشده است. از NET 2.0 تا NET 3.5 خیلی از روشها تغییر کرده

----------


## alireza_s_84

> کتاب ASP.NET.3.5.0.Unleashed برای .NET 2.0 می باشد. خیلی از قابلیتهای ASP.NET 3.5 توی این کتاب توضیح داده نشده است. از NET 2.0 تا NET 3.5 خیلی از روشها تغییر کرده


سلام میشه این قابلیت ها رو چند موردش رو نام ببرید؟

----------


## r_khan

> سلام:
> به نظر من بهترین و جامعترین کتاب آموزش ASP.NET در سطح دنیا که خیلی قشنگ و طبق طبقه بندی خوب و مرتب و گام به گام از کوچکترین مسائل تا بزرگترین مسائل رو توضیح داده کتاب ASP.NET.3.5.Unleashed که توسط آقای Stephen Walther (استفان والتر) که اولین چاپ اون در December 2007 توسط انتشارات Sams منتشر شده است.
> من خودم با این کتاب البته  ASP.NET.2.0.Unleashed به زبان فارسی ترجمه آقایان حسن محمدی و حسین محمدی که توسط انتشارات نورپردازان منتشر شده و قیمت 2 سال پیشش 15000 تومان بود شروع کردم.
> نسخه فارسی اون رو من با نسخه انگلیسی مقایسه کردم و 5 فصلش رو ترجمه نکرده اند که جز مهمترین فصل های کتاب هستند.
> مثالهای نسخه ASP.NET.2.0.Unleashed با زبان VB و کتاب ASP.NET.3.5.0.Unleashed به زبان C#‎‎ میباشند.
> حجم PDF انگلیسی این کتاب 25.6 مگابایت و زبانی بسیار روشن داره که حتی مبتدی ترین افراد میتونن براحتی اونو ترجمه کنن.
> سرفصل های کتاب فارسی ASP.NET.2.0.Unleashed:
> فصل اول: مروری بر چارچوب ASP.NET
> فصل دوم: استفاده از کنترلهای استاندارد
> ...


این کتابی که گفتید لینک دانلودش را بذارید ممنون میشم

----------


## lionking_1360

ASP.NET Dynamic Data
کنترل History مرورگر
َُکنترل های ASP.NET AJAX
کنترل های Ajax Toolkit
LINQ
Personalization

----------


## alireza_s_84

> ASP.NET Dynamic Data
> کنترل History مرورگر
> َُکنترل های ASP.NET AJAX
> کنترل های Ajax Toolkit
> LINQ
> Personalization


اختیار داری دوست من اولا منظورت رو از کنترل History مرورگر نفهمیدم چیه؟؟؟
ضمنا کلیه کنترلهای ASP.NET AJAX و تولکیت شرح داده شده  Using Server-Side ASP.NET AJAX در فصل 31 Using the ASP.NET AJAX Control Toolkit در فضل 32 و Linq رو هم در Data Access with
LINQ to SQL که فصل 18 کتابه شرح داده و Personalization هم در بخش Security فصل 23 شرح داده شده لطفا کتاب رو بهتر مطالعه کنید.

----------


## lionking_1360

بحث ما روی کتابهای ترجمه موجود در بازار هست نه زبان اصلی
من کتاب ASP.NET.2.0.Unleashed رو دارم و اصلاً در مورد این مطالبی چیزی توضیح داده نشده است

----------


## alireza_s_84

> بحث ما روی کتابهای ترجمه موجود در بازار هست نه زبان اصلی
> من کتاب ASP.NET.2.0.Unleashed رو دارم و اصلاً در مورد این مطالبی چیزی توضیح داده نشده است


شما اینجوری گفته بودید دوست من



> *کتاب ASP.NET.3.5.0.Unleashed برای .NET 2.0 می باشد.* خیلی از قابلیتهای ASP.NET 3.5 توی این کتاب توضیح داده نشده است. از NET 2.0 تا NET 3.5 خیلی از روشها تغییر کرده


 بهمین خاطر من تعجب کردم و من سرفصل های کتاب فارسی رو کامل گذاشتم. ضمنا توی همون کتاب ASP.NET.2.0.Unleashed هم بجز linq تمامی موارد در کتاب اصلی وجود داره و لیکن مترجمین اونها رو ترجمه نکرده اند. 
بهر حال من محض اطلاع دوستان گفتم و بنظرم این کتاب در زمره کتاب های کامل و مرجع قرار داره.

----------


## r_khan

جواب ما را ندادید؟ لینک دانلود کتابی که معرفی کردید میزارید یا  نه حداقل بگید کجا میتونم این کتاب را پیدا کنم

----------


## m0rteza

كتاب فارسي ترجمه شده و بنده هم تاكيد مي كنم اين كتاب يكي از بهترين كتاب ها هست . اينجا نميشه لينك دانلود گذاشت

----------


## shirin_sh1024

> جواب ما را ندادید؟ لینک دانلود کتابی که معرفی کردید میزارید یا  نه حداقل بگید کجا میتونم این کتاب را پیدا کنم


من لینک دانلود رو گذاشته بودم ولی پستم حذف شد انگار برخلاف قوانینه! :متعجب:  :متعجب:  (عادت نداریم تو ایران به رعایت قانون کپی رایت :بامزه: ) :بامزه: 
تو گوگل اسم نویسنده رو بزن سرچ کن خودت میابی. به نظر من همون انگلیسیش رو بخونی بهتره من زیاد تو سر کتابا زدم ولی این یکی واقعا حرف نداره حتما مطالعه کن

----------


## Debababikhiyal

> بهترین کتاب ASP.NET موجود در بازار ایران چیست؟؟


سلام
من هم  مشكل شما رو داشتم اول رفتم سراغ كتاب اما بعدش يكي از دوستام يه cd آموزشي بهم معرفي كرد من ازش راضي بودم فكر كنم به درد بخوره...
اگه خواستي اين لينك رو ببين!
http://www.parmidarayan.com/multimedia.aspx

----------


## hakan648

سلام
اين تاپيك قديميه ولي بد نيست اين كتاب رو معرفي كنم .
كتاب آموزش ASP.NET 3.5 & VB8 از انتشارات Apress و ناشر ايراني ناقوس
از آموزش خود VB شروع ميشه و OOP , ADO.NET , XML , Ajax , MasterPage, Theme , Skin , Membership , ... رو پوشش داده . براي فرد مبتدي خيلي خوبه ( من خودم 6 بار از كتاب خونه گرفنمش D:‌)
قيمتش هم 18000 هست و البته بصورت PDF هم پيدا ميشه
كتاب ASP 4.0 هم بصورت PDF و زبان اصلي هست اما زماني ترجمه ميشه كه مثلا نسخه 4.5 بياد !!!!! (;

----------


## sun2rise

کتاب آموزش ASP.NET  آقای جعفر نژاد قمی
این کتاب برای کسانی بهتره که میخوان از اول شروع به برنامه نویسی کنن تا حرفه ای بشن

----------


## Mohandes2009

کتاب انشارات ناقوس نوشته آقای قرمزکن واقعه بی نظیر ترجمه شده :لبخند:   :قلب:

----------


## Ahsani

من ASP.NET 4 Unleashed - Stephen Walther رو پیدا کردم. خواستم به شما هم خبر داده باشم... البته اگه لینکم حذف نشه . . .
http://www.readanybook.com/file/aspn...her-pdf-917465

----------


## Mohandes2009

> من ASP.NET 4 Unleashed - Stephen Walther رو پیدا کردم. خواستم به شما هم خبر داده باشم... البته اگه لینکم حذف نشه . . .
> http://www.readanybook.com/file/aspn...her-pdf-917465


دانلودنمیشه!!! 
پولی نیست؟

----------


## iman2023

سلام. با توجه به اینکه این پست قدیمی هست، جدیدترین کتاب خوب در زمینه آموزش ASP.NET چی هست؟

----------

